
For women, running is still an act of defiance - brandonlc
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/who-runs-the-world
======
pmdulaney
Wow. I have to believe things are worse for women in England than in Los
Angeles, where I live. Do you have something like high school cross country
for girls? I think here there are more girls running XC than boys.

